# 2019 Waxstock Showdown 16 ticket



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It is unlikely that I am going to be able to attend Waxstock due to other commitments. 

I have a Showdown 16 indoor ticket + driver wristband and obviously I wouldn't want the ticket to go to waste.

Price is £45 and will include postage. PM if interested. I have posted on the Waxstock FB page.


----------

